# What tractor to pull 469ss



## Catchad81 (Jul 24, 2019)

I’ve been pulling a 469SS baler with a Deere 7410 2wd. I want to get a mfwd for some other needs on my place and the wet nature of the ground. Could use a second loader beyond what I have on my 5085m. To replace the 7410 I’ve been looking at 7230, 7330, 7520, and 6430. I’ve always pulled a baler with a row crop size tractor 4430, 4440, 7810, and 7410...the later of which being the least horsepower and as times seeming weak. Also have a need to pull a 5 yard dirt pan on occasion. I know the 7 series listed will handle anything I need. My main question is how does the 6430 and that size perform with a baler and would I be satisfied?


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

We used a JD 7400 to bale with a New Holland BC5070 hayliner and Kuhn 1036F 10 bale accumulator switched to a JD 6420 did not find much difference between the two tractors 6420 is more maneuverable then the 7400, use the 7400 to run the discbine now


----------



## R6Farms (Jun 24, 2019)

I run a 6420 with a JD 468 which is same size as your 469ss but you would be 9 series and have an extra chain and sprocket for the silage. The 6420 have plenty of power on that baler even in thick grasses and thick stemmed Sudan, Johnson grass etc.... I think a lot of people over power when it comes to baling hay and other tasks, there are guys around me that think you have to use a 160 hp tractor to run a mower conditioner and baler........


----------



## Catchad81 (Jul 24, 2019)

I like to run on with a baling so like the horsepower. Does the 4 cylinder have the torque needed?


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

I have a good friend that runs his roll belt 450 crop cutter with his 6420. Says it handles it fine but you have to keep the radiator clean or it will run hot.


----------



## R6Farms (Jun 24, 2019)

Widairy said:


> I have a good friend that runs his roll belt 450 crop cutter with his 6420. Says it handles it fine but you have to keep the radiator clean or it will run hot.


Those tractors absolutely do need blown out constantly


----------

